# plausible deniability



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
ecco il problema.
A killer is going to murder a witness.
He enters the witness' office and thinks:
"It was dangerous to be here at this time of night. If he was seen, he'd need reasons, excuses. *Plausible deniability*."

I'm trying to translate this expression.

"Plausible" is the easy side. "Plausibile, credibile".

"Deniability" is the hard one.
I only found "negabilità", "capacità di negare."

He means that he has to be very good at denying.
But it's hard to convey that in Italian.
I also found "smentibilità plausibile."
Does it sound right?
It can't be "movente" because if he's seen he can't have one. All he can do is deny that he killed anybody."
Help, please.
Thank you in advance.
Raffa


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao raffa!
Incomincia a dare un'occhiata qui (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plausible_deniability), mentre ci scervelliamo per trovare una traduzione "plausibile"


Pare che sia utilizzato "pari pari" anche in italiano, ma l'ho trovato tradotto anche con "smentibilità plausibile"... BOH!


----------



## TrentinaNE

In your context, raffa, it basically means "a believable explanation": una giustificazione (o pretesto) credibile?

Elisabetta


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Rocamadour,
tutti me li sono letti, sigh.
Ma anche nei siti italiani è riportata la formula in inglese, tranne in uno dove è tradotta "smentibilità plausibile".
Ma non so quanto sia attendibile.
La rima non era voluta.
Grazie e aiutooooo!
Raffa


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. E' veramente dura!!! Se si tratta di uno script da rendere anche "visivamente" (sul labiale degli attori) una proposta potrebbe essere questa:

"*Negare tutto, per quanto possibile*"

Intanto mi faccio passare il mal di testa...


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Ciao Rocamadour,
> tutti me li sono letti, sigh.
> Ma anche nei siti italiani è riportata la formula in inglese, tranne in uno dove è tradotta "smentibilità plausibile".
> Ma non so quanto sia attendibile.
> La rima non era voluta.
> Grazie e aiutooooo!
> Raffa


 Scusa raffa, dovevo immaginare che avessi già cercato...
Comunque "smentibilità plausibile" a me non suona male e mi sembra anche vagamente comprensibile.
Neanche la mia rima era voluta...


----------



## raffavita

TrentinaNE said:


> In your context, raffa, it basically means "a believable explanation": una giustificazione (o pretesto) credibile?
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Hi Elisabetta, nonetheless, I'm pretty sure his use of the term is almost ironical.
I mean, he uses a serious, legal term almost laughing behind his teeth.
That's why I wanted to use an equivalent as specific as "plausible deniability."
I got the meaning, but I wonder whether we have an equivalent.
Thank you so much.
Hi Necsus, sorry for the headache.
No, non è visiva.
E' un romanzo. Mamma mia! Grazie mille anche a te e a Rocamadour.
Raffa


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Hi Elisabetta, nonetheless, I'm pretty sure his use of the term is almost ironical.
> I mean, he uses a serious, legal term almost laughing behind his teeth.
> That's why I wanted to use an equivalent as specific as "plausible deniability."
> I got the meaning, but I wonder whether we have an equivalent.
> Thank you so much.
> Raffa


No, credo proprio che l'esatto equivalente non l'abbiamo...
Cosa ne dici di "negazione credibile/convincente"...


----------



## TimLA

HERE is an interesting statement:
In ambienti *Cia *si definisce* "plausible deniability"*, una formula quasi intraducibile per indicare che è perfettamente* lecito,* per non dire obbligatorio....

"Plausible deniability" is a very technical term, but it is commonly known and used most often in an ironic form to say something like:
"he ordered the action, and knows what happened, but there is no proof that he had anything to do with it".
...and all of that compressed to TWO words!


----------



## raffavita

TimLA said:


> "Plausible deniability" is a very technical term, but it is commonly known and used most often in an ironic form to say something like:
> "he ordered the action, and knows what happened, but there is no proof that he had anything to do with it".
> ...and all of that compressed to TWO words!




I feel like "giustificazione plausibile" doesn't convey the paradox contained in this expression.
Maybe, "negare, negare sempre."
I don't know.
Thank you TimLA.


----------



## tee_luna

raffavita said:


> I feel like "giustificazione plausibile" doesn't convey the paradox contained in this expression.
> Maybe, "negare, negare sempre."
> I don't know.
> Thank you TimLA.


 

I have been thinking about a translation that would sound right but turth to the matter is that this term is often use as a legal term (MUCH used in legal TV series) and our judicial systems are so different from one another....
Often times a lawyer that knows that his client is guilty will only ask questions that can help him mantain "plausible deniability"....
I remember watching an episode of "THE WEST WING" where CJ Craig (The White House Spokesperson) needs to be able to maintain plausible deniability by asking POTUS (President Of The United States) "Is there anything I need to know" instead of "Is there anything I should know" about his health (He has kept a secret to the world about his MS - AKA multiple sclerosis).....
To cut things short.....
I still can't come up with a plausible answer.....


----------



## beauxyeux

Ciao, che ne pensi di "Negare sempre, anche l'evidenza"? Non so se sia proprio lo stesso concetto, ma mi piace.


----------



## tee_luna

beauxyeux said:


> Ciao, che ne pensi di "Negare sempre, anche l'evidenza"? Non so se sia proprio lo stesso concetto, ma mi piace.


 
non è necessario che debba mentire....
è più il concetto di avere il piede in due staffe.... come a dire che uno si para da eventuali cambi di percorso....

In buona sostanza, se un avvocato (pur sapendo che il proprio cliente è colpevole) riesce a non farselo dire in modo diretto, può mantenere in piedi una difesa basata sul fatto che il cliente non ha mai palesato la propria colpevolezza....
Un tiro al cerchio e un tiro alla botte


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
beh, in effetti "deniability" è proprio la negazione assoluta di qualcosa.
Diciamo che qui dà questa definizione più di una volta.
E facendo la ricerca a partire da "smentibilità plausibile" apre tutti questi.
Si tende a smentire qualsiasi accusa e a farsi assolvere grazie alla pura negazione dei fatti e, perché no, come suggerisce beauxyeux, dell'evidenza.
Metto ai voti queste due opzioni:

1) *smentibilità plausibile. *Scelta che si avvicina di più all'originale recuperando quella patina di tecnicità secondo me voluta dall'autrice e che fa affidamento su una traduzione trovata su Internet.

2) *Negare l'evidenza, sempre. *Scelta più libera, meno verbosa che rende comunque l'idea di quello che farà poi il killer.

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.
Raffa


----------



## niklavjus

raffavita said:


> 1) *smentibilità plausibile. *
> 2) *Negare l'evidenza, sempre.*


Tra i due sceglierei "negare l'evidenza".


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Niklavjus,
dici che la traduzione letterale, per quanto più tecnica suona male?
Grazie mille.
Raffa


----------



## niklavjus

raffavita said:


> dici che la traduzione letterale, per quanto più tecnica suona male?


Dubito, semplicemente, che l'espressione "smentibilità plausibile" possa suggerire il benché minimo senso dell'ironia... semmai perplessità. Magari è solo un mio limite, ma la trovo insensata. E comunque sia, se non si ha ben chiaro il significato sottinteso, sembra solo un modo astruso per esprimere un concetto semplice: una giustificazione credibile.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Niklavjus,
proprio non ti va giù "smentibilità plausibile", eh?
Non prendertela con me, sono gli italiani che hanno deciso di adottare questa espressione per tradurla.
Non intendevo dire che dovesse essere ironica in sé.
L'ironia stava nel fatto che il killer usasse un termine tecnico in un momento come quello.
Comunque penso che "negare l'evidenza" sia effettivamente la soluzione migliore. Suona molto meglio. 
Grazie mille.
Raffa


----------



## niklavjus

raffavita said:


> proprio non ti va giù "smentibilità plausibile", eh?


Per la verità mi è del tutto indifferente, solo credo non sia corretta, né sensata.
Mi pare di capire che in inglese "deny" voglia dire sia "smentire" che "negare", ma in italiano i due verbi hanno una connotazione distinta.
In genere si "smentisce" chi mente (in ogni senso), "negando" la propria colpa. 
Trovo il suggerimento di rocamad*o*ur più aderente al senso originale dell'espressione (per come l'ho inteso): "negabilità sostenibile" di potenziali accuse, per quanto fondate. Insomma, la possibilità di scantonare; una tattica evasiva.


raffavita said:


> Nessuno ha mai detto che dovesse essere ironica in sé.


Mi riferivo a quanto dicevi più sopra: 


> ... nonetheless, I'm pretty sure his use of the term is almost ironical.
> I mean, he uses a serious, legal term almost laughing behind his teeth.
> That's why I wanted to use an equivalent as specific as "plausible deniability."


Sono completamente d'accordo con te, ho solo il dubbio che "smentibilità plausibile" possa *non* essere immediatamente contestualizzata dal lettore italiano. 

Ciao


----------



## raffavita

Penso proprio che non la capirebbe nessuno!!
Infatti, ho scritto "negare l'evidenza, fino in fondo."

Grazie mille, Niklavjus.
Raffa


----------



## jjjones

raffavita said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> beh, in effetti "deniability" è proprio la negazione assoluta di qualcosa.
> Diciamo che qui dà questa definizione più di una volta.
> E facendo la ricerca a partire da "smentibilità plausibile" apre tutti questi.
> Si tende a smentire qualsiasi accusa e a farsi assolvere grazie alla pura negazione dei fatti e, perché no, come suggerisce beauxyeux, dell'evidenza.
> Metto ai voti queste due opzioni:
> 
> 1) *smentibilità plausibile. *Scelta che si avvicina di più all'originale recuperando quella patina di tecnicità secondo me voluta dall'autrice e che fa affidamento su una traduzione trovata su Internet.
> 
> 2) * *Scelta più libera, meno verbosa che rende comunque l'idea di quello che farà poi il killer.
> 
> Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.
> Raffa


 
Suggerirei una sorta di via di mezzo tra la traduzione più letterale e quella libera: "Tattica difensiva classica: Negare l'evidenza".


----------



## Malaya

jjjones said:


> Suggerirei una sorta di via di mezzo tra la traduzione più letterale e quella libera: "Tattica difensiva classica: Negare l'evidenza".


 
Carina questa.


----------



## raffavita

jjjones said:


> Suggerirei una sorta di via di mezzo tra la traduzione più letterale e quella libera: "Tattica difensiva classica: Negare l'evidenza".


 
Ciao Jjjones, in effetti "plausible deniability" ha un contesto ben preciso.
Non sono sicura che sia intesa come una tattica "classica."
Però "tattica difensiva" mi piace molto.
Grazie mille a tutti voi.
The plot thickens..
Raffa


----------



## tee_luna

la prima scelta sembra un anglicismo ad occhi non raffinati....
opterei per la terza soluzione....
In bocca al lupo


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Tee Luna,
ma erano solo due...
Raffa


----------



## tee_luna

No..... C'era anche la scelta di malaya


----------



## Beccaccia

*plausible deniability*

These two words are what is described as “legalese” (legal words that can be interpreted in two modes )a lawyer would use this type of expression to “pursue his argument with another lawyer” or , the “judge” of the case ” as to the or credibility of a witness.. . . .in a way it’s similiar to,
when a doctor discusses your symptoms with another doctor, they use technical terms . . .but for your visit to a doctor or lawyer the professionals use a colloquial form in “lay mans terms” or commonly used expressions that you would grasp.
As one lawyer might intone to the other lawyer in “arguing the case of the defendant”.
Now as sono studi la ligue per 3 mese portresti autarmi cambiare la mia storia in ‘Belle Italiano my reward a la tu ringrazie 

and if the two of you would stop fighting, you might enjoy each others company how do say ”Basta 
_ridi e il mondo riderà con te, piangi e piangerai da solo"_
_QuaQua_
_M_


----------



## stella_maris_74

Giusto una sottigliezza, che però secondo me è importante.
Si dice "negare *anche /* *persino *l'evidenza."

Ciao 

dani


----------



## tee_luna

Beccaccia said:


> *plausible deniability*
> 
> These two words are what is described as “legalese” (legal words that can be interpreted in two modes )a lawyer would use this type of expression to “pursue his argument with another lawyer” or , the “judge” of the case ” as to the or credibility of a witness.. . . .in a way it’s similiar to,
> when a doctor discusses your symptoms with another doctor, they use technical terms . . .but for your visit to a doctor or lawyer the professionals use a colloquial form in “lay mans terms” or commonly used expressions that you would grasp.
> As one lawyer might intone to the other lawyer in “arguing the case of the defendant”.
> Now as sono studi la ligue per 3 mese portresti autarmi cambiare la mia storia in ‘Belle Italiano my reward a la tu ringrazie
> 
> and if the two of you would stop fighting, you might enjoy each others company how do say ”Basta
> _ridi e il mondo riderà con te, piangi e piangerai da solo"_
> _QuaQua_
> _M_


 
I just got lost.... who was fighting with who?


----------



## Memimao

Innocenza apparente?


----------



## raffavita

Mi piace.
Ci voglio pensare su.
Grazie mille Memimao.


----------

